# Need advise on buying GTR R34



## kyle18 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi to everyone. :wavey:

I am new to the GTR and the community, but I am not new to AWD turbo cars. I have owned EVO 9 2006(with minor mods for winter rally). Now I drive a 2008 EVO X MR(with SST) stock for now. 

I have used search(for days already) to try to find all information which I need, so please if I ask something which was already asked please do blame to much for it, and sorry for my bad English.

I am thinking of importing an R34 M Spec(because her in Latvia we have awful roads). Because I am not really happy with EVO X it was a bad idea to buy car with auto gearbox, even as great as SST. I really miss manual shift. As EVO X can't be bought with 6 spd man. and buying again Evo 9 is not an option. R34 is really a great variant. 
But I need some additional information about it. 
1. How big is a fuel tank in R34
2. How strong is the whole suspension(some roads in Latvia are horrible and sometimes you just can't drive round all wholes)
3. Can somebody post stock R34 M Spec or V Spec dyno graph so I can see where boost kicks in how the the torque curve goes.
4.  From different posts I cant' really understand can you or you can't make 400-420 bhp(not whp) on stock turbos?
5. I know it isn't the most important question for GTR, but how good or bad is the sound isolation in R34(road sound). I like engine and exhaust noise but roads isn't that good)
6. How ATTESA AWD feels during winter on sown and ice? Easy to drive, likes to slide, etc.

I am looking forward to you answers guys,  hope you can help me.:bowdown1:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Its not really the car for shit roads mate


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

True, but ride height and bumper to ground clearance is pretty much the same as any other sport saloon on a standard suspension car. They are as quiet as most cars on the standard exhaust but mostly they have aftermarket exhausts fitted.

Standard car boost comes on gradually from quite low revs, no sudden boost threshold, my advice run it standard it's plenty fast for crap roads.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

kyle18 said:


> Because I am not really happy with EVO X it was a bad idea to buy car with auto gearbox, even as great as SST. I really miss manual shift. As EVO X can't be bought with 6 spd man. and buying again Evo 9 is not an option.


Id take a Evo X SST over any RB26 engine´d car....as its reliable and cheaop to run.

tune the X MR to around 400 horses and you will enjoy it so much,you will not think 1 second over buying a RB26 engined GTR (or buy a new GTR):thumbsup:

my X MR is so much fun,really,if you miss the manual shifter you have maybe not realised how good the SST is....

give the X another chance...its one of the best cars ever build:thumbsup:


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Maltese roads are horrible and on my R34 GTR I`m running on Volk C28 in 19 inch and lowered on K-sport coilovers. I think you`ll be fine :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The only differences from the M Spec to the V Spec where ripple damper suspension and leather interior I think - so the engine dynos should be the same.

I don't think the GTR is too bad on rough roads, and I haven't noticed overwhelming road noise. But it is a firm ride and won't necessarily be more comfortable than an Evo. Perhaps you need to get a BMW.:runaway:


----------

